# Winter Potluck, and i likes a girl



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

My boss is holding this potluck dinner in early febuary for all the people in our department. I wouldnt care but theres this girl i work with and i want to nail her. i have known her for like a year and a half, we had great chemistry and she was pretty much ready for me to take her when this dick showed up and ruined everything. anyway, he'll be there but i know she's single. there will be alot of other people there, all people i've worked with, no strangers, but im not exactly a party person. i havn't been to a party since the 8th grade, and i dont go out much. im wondering if anyone can offer me any advice. i need to become less introverted if i'm going to achieve my goals.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Alcohol solves everything.

Seriously, though. Just try to relax and everything will be fine.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> Alcohol solves everything.
> 
> Seriously, though. Just try to relax and everything will be fine.


sound advice, lady ben.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

my advice is to not get involved with a coworker.. i'm sure there are plenty of other nailable women around you that woudnt make for an uncomfortable work environment


----------



## Trifoilum (Dec 13, 2009)

this dick ruins everything -- how?


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Trifoilum said:


> this dick ruins everything -- how?


he broke all our sexual tension and he fucks my work up. just a general asshole


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

May I suggest that potlucking is a perfect opportunity to seduce with food...can you find out what food she likes...do the research...solicite help from other female friends or family if you have to and and make a spectaclar dish?

I know you want to "nail" your co-worker...I have only been involved in one co-worker relationship and it burned and crashed in an immense ball of fire...but everyone has to learn this for themselves...


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Be dominant, blunt, and extremely direct like a general going into battle.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

windex said:


> Be dominant, blunt, and extremely direct like a general going into battle.


you know what? i dont usually trust dating advice from women, but that was pretty good


----------



## Trifoilum (Dec 13, 2009)

Mercer said:


> he broke all our sexual tension and he fucks my work up. just a general asshole


I suggest you don't let him broke your pace XD; first of all.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Why not handle things the Zombie way and go straight to violence with the other guy. A zombie wouldn't waste time asking for advice; he'd go straight to tearing his rival's arm off (and then eating it.) Of course, if she thinks you _are_ a zombie she will be less interested in getting 'nailed' by you.

I have a burning question: Seriously, is this really how you see her? You want to 'nail' her. You were about to 'take' her? This will be unusually blunt for me: I don't think you have to worry about anyone else ruining things for you. My advice is that you stop blaming the other guy for your problems and start behaving like a human being. As an ISTJ you probably have a lot to offer professionally but you portray yourself in this thread as a one-dimensional hound who has to 'nail' and 'take' a woman. Who has to win at all costs. 

She's a complete person who has her own mind and preferences and you would do well to relax about 'nailing' her. I would advise not getting involved with a coworker anyway, but I know it's easy to do, given that people generally only present their best (persona) at work and that's attractive, plus you spend a great deal of time together. But it can be tough if it doesn't work.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Trifoilum said:


> I suggest you don't let him broke your pace XD; first of all.


 
......you ams gots no books learndin them you?


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Lilsnowy said:


> Why not handle things the Zombie way and go straight to violence with the other guy. A zombie wouldn't waste time asking for advice; he'd go straight to tearing his rival's arm off (and then eating it.) Of course, if she thinks you _are_ a zombie she will be less interested in getting 'nailed' by you.
> 
> I have a burning question: Seriously, is this really how you see her? You want to 'nail' her. You were about to 'take' her? This will be unusually blunt for me: I don't think you have to worry about anyone else ruining things for you. My advice is that you stop blaming the other guy for your problems and start behaving like a human being. As an ISTJ you probably have a lot to offer professionally but you portray yourself in this thread as a one-dimensional hound who has to 'nail' and 'take' a woman. Who has to win at all costs.
> 
> She's a complete person who has her own mind and preferences and you would do well to relax about 'nailing' her. I would advise not getting involved with a coworker anyway, but I know it's easy to do, given that people generally only present their best (persona) at work and that's attractive, plus you spend a great deal of time together. But it can be tough if it doesn't work.


 
i'm a young man. and young men want to nail young ladies. i wont appologize for my basic biologival instinct.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Mercer said:


> i'm a young man. and young men want to nail young ladies. i wont appologize for my basic biologival instinct.


Dude, she's right. If all you want to do is screw your coworker, there's no point in asking for dating advice. Having a relationship even though she's a co-worker -- it could happen if you're willing to make it work. But nailing her and (from what I gather) leaving it at that will cause tension and a bad work relationship. Don't excuse yourself with "I'm a young man". Many guys your age aren't necessarily looking to screw girls -- that's just a stupid stereotype. 

If you want to have a relationship with the coworker, then disregard the above and try to initiate some contact (or whatever). If you only want to nail her, forget about it and find someone else. Don't risk it ending badly.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> Dude, she's right. If all you want to do is screw your coworker, there's no point in asking for dating advice. Having a relationship even though she's a co-worker -- it could happen if you're willing to make it work. But nailing her and (from what I gather) leaving it at that will cause tension and a bad work relationship. Don't excuse yourself with "I'm a young man". Many guys your age aren't necessarily looking to screw girls -- that's just a stupid stereotype.
> 
> If you want to have a relationship with the coworker, then disregard the above and try to initiate some contact (or whatever). If you only want to nail her, forget about it and find someone else. Don't risk it ending badly.


 
i want a relation ship i hwich i will have the opportunity to screw her.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Mercer said:


> i want a relation ship i hwich i will have the opportunity to screw her.


Do you want something other than sex from her?


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mercer, I love that men are born with the desire to have sex with women and that we have the desire to have sex with men! It's the most powerful instinct in the human race and it was designed to be! No one's asking you to apologize for being male or having a sex drive. But you can have most powerful sexual urge ever and not be so single minded. Thoughtful speech as well as self-control in your sex drive are both signs of a _quality man,_ but it takes a little time to mature into that. 

If you likes this girl and want to be taken seriously by her, you'll need to look at her as someone worthy of respect, even if she doesn't want to get 'nailed.' And if she does, then what kind of relationship do you want with her past that? 

We're trying to offer you another perspective. Take whatever's helpful and discard the rest. Experience teaches us more than anything we can read here anyway. 

I respect that you are learning as we all are and I think it's great that you're open to hearing from people.


----------



## bfranklin (Dec 21, 2009)

LeelooDallas said:


> my advice is to not get involved with a coworker.. i'm sure there are plenty of other nailable women around you that woudnt make for an uncomfortable work environment


 
Best advice yet. Don't get involved with anyone you work with. It's been 35 years since I did that but the lessons learned I still remember.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> Do you want something other than sex from her?


 
yes. shes a very nice girl and fun to be around. shes magnetic.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

Ben said:


> Do you want something other than sex from her?


i'm sure he'd also accept the occasional after sex sandwich or the after sex brownies 

serious OP.. just tel her this 
*shes a very nice girl and fun to be around. shes magnetic.
*


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

LeelooDallas said:


> i'm sure he'd also accept the occasional after sex sandwich or the after sex brownies
> 
> serious OP.. just tel her this
> *shes a very nice girl and fun to be around. shes magnetic.*


yeah that'll work:dry:


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

mercer, please become interested in her as a person, if you are not already. Telling her she's a nice girl and fun to be around is a great start! Or pointing how how well she does something, would be great too. 

Do you know anything about her? Does she like art? Does she get fired up easily over causes? Is she silly? What did she get for her birthday? Does she have brothers and sisters? Is she in college? There are many things you can learn about a woman if you are sincerely interested. All women appreciate _genuine_ interest. 

If you really aren't interested in her as a person, then be honest with yourself, but also, widen your dating pool; look outside the office.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Lilsnowy said:


> mercer, please become interested in her as a person, if you are not already. Telling her she's a nice girl and fun to be around is a great start! Or pointing how how well she does something, would be great too.
> 
> Do you know anything about her? Does she like art? Does she get fired up easily over causes? Is she silly? What did she get for her birthday? Does she have brothers and sisters? Is she in college? There are many things you can learn about a woman if you are sincerely interested. All women appreciate _genuine_ interest.
> 
> If you really aren't interested in her as a person, then be honest with yourself, but also, widen your dating pool; look outside the office.


 
i dont know about art, and her birthday was almost a year ago. she's probably going to start college next year, she's in he rlast year of highschool. she has a sister and might have a brother. she is very giddy and hyper. i tried to get her to help my pertner in his department, but then a mutual friend walked in and she was so eager to talk to her that she didnt even comprehend what i was saying. she probably dose okay in school, bcause she's suposed to go to university next year, where her dad works. i told her a joke about a three legged dog and she thought i was serious. she is extremely niave for her age. when we met a year ago she hadnt even seen an episode of southpark. she has a wide social network, and i know she likes to drink. i belive she will probably hit the clubbing scene when she's older. i dont think i like that, i know what happends on the clubbing scene. but your right i know i need to find more women outside the dating scene, which i will, when i go to college in a week.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

She sounds like an ENFP...which makes sense. Your opposite! Sounds like you're thinking things through pretty well, Mercer. And school will bring a larger dating pool, definitely. Her wildness appeals to you? She probably seems pretty light and bubbly from what you're describing. Attraction to a girl like that would be natural. 

I think learning about types really helps you too, doesn't it. You seem like all guy and very perceptive; and I don't think you'll have trouble meeting women


----------

